# Why is oil coming out of front head exhaust area on 2003 Prairie 650?



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a 2003 Prairie 650 with 200 hrs and 1,400 miles that is stock except for a Dynatek CDI. I pulled the exhaust off earlier today to change it out with an HMF and oil (probably 4-5 oz) came pouring out of the front head where the exhaust bolts on. It did the same thing a few weeks ago so I had the valves adjusted by the dealer. I figured it was time for an adjustment even if that wasn’t the cause of the problem. The bike runs great. I’ve never noticed the oil leaking before a few weeks ago when I initially took the exhaust off to install the HMF. I’ve also never had the exhaust off before and the oil isn’t obvious until you unbolt the exhaust. 

What is going on? Should I be worried? If the rings were bad would it allow oil to get in the exhaust? The bike doesn’t smoke though; and it’s only doing it on the front exhaust. The dealer simply said “I don’t know; I could tear it down and take a look”. I refuse to tear down a motor that still runs good. Hopefully someone here has had a similar experience and can point me in the right direction.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

It's getting a bit of blow by.could be rings or simply the head gasket. Won't know till you pull the head and see....wish there were a better way.if you know anyone with a bore scope...what does your plug look like? Could even have the front cylinder out of round. This is common the front head gets the hottest, not kawasaki's best design....


----------



## BruteForceParts (Jul 30, 2011)

How serious is blow by?

I haven’t had the plug out in a while. I’ll have to take it out and take a picture of it tomorrow. I like how you say “or simply the head gasket”. A head gasket sounds serious to me! I guess I’m lucky in the sense that I have another 650 motor in the garage but I really don’t want to tear into this thing. 

What would you do? Would you tear into it and find the problem and fix it or would you ride it until it gets more serious and risk an entire rebuild?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

its probly come around the value stem seals, it will not hurt any thing , i know people who do not install the seals on race motors , they say it lets the value stems lube better


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i agree with rmax. valve stem seals.


----------



## CumminsPower24 (Jul 8, 2011)

X2^


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Does the header bolt go into the bottom of a low spot inside the head? Could you be draining it when the bolt comes out? I guess from your description I can't tell where exactly the oil is coming from, the exhaust port or one of the bolt holes.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

no the bolts won't allow it to leak out. 03 worn parts...wasn't even thinking of the seals. heads got to come off to repair and if you have a local machine shop pop the seals off. they are cheap less than $200 for everything if you do the labor. not needed till it leaks real bad.( good call... R Max )


----------

